# Printing Photos - Costco Online Uploader



## Civchic (May 1, 2014)

I'm planning on printing some of my favourite images in 5x7, 8x10 and 8x12 - mostly to pretty up my very very dull office at work.  I've uploaded them to the costco online photo thing at "maximum quality" and I'm going through the ordering process.  I've printed there before and been very happy - and their costs blows most of the competitors out of the water.

However, now that I really care about my photos and have more of a sense of a quality image, I'm nervous.  The pictures on my screen in the "shopping cart" look blurry, every one of them.  On my computer and on flickr these pictures are tack sharp.  Am I going to pay for a bunch of prints that are blurry or is it just an imaging problem with their shopping cart?  It's not a resolution issue with the files, all are high resolution.

Has anyone else done this and noticed this issue?  How did your prints turn out?


----------



## KmH (May 1, 2014)

Don't rely on what you see in the shopping cart.

Regardless who makes prints for you, if you get bad prints because they did something wrong you return the prints and get your money back.

FWIW, small prints made at pro labs are still pretty inexpensive because many pro labs include shipping in their prices.


----------



## JacaRanda (May 1, 2014)

I suggest printing just 1 or 2 to check out the results.  I'm also guessing that a Costco is close to where you are so the shipping thing may not be an issue.  Picking up in about an hour from ordering can be nice also.


----------



## KmH (May 1, 2014)

Costco has a good reputation for printing.

The best approach is to get Costco's printer ICC profiles so you can 'soft proof' in your image editing application.
Here is one of the tutorials in the Color Management series I've linked you to below - Soft Proofing: Matching On-Screen Photos with Prints
Tutorials on Color Management & Printing


----------



## Civchic (May 1, 2014)

That's cool Keith, thanks!

And yes, Costco is close-ish (they don't do the shipping here in Canada, you have to store pick-up) but I don't have a membership, it's my husband's card.  We only go about once every 6 weeks to stock up on diapers and laundry soap.    As for pro labs, I'll have to look into that.  Never even thought of it (duh).  The price difference for Costco is amazing, though - $0.99 for an 8x10 as compared to $4.99 at Shoppers and $1.99 at Walmart.  And I've heard good things about the quality.


----------

